# Lets take a look at Tomix FineTrack



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I was able to get a few pieces of Tomix Fine Track and take a look at the stuff. I am pretty impressed but the availability here in the US seems to be somewhat limited. 
Anyone using this care to comment?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0r698e3EuUk

Mike


----------

